# narrow guage N scale



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I was looking at the Nn3 narrow guage stuff, and was seriously considering going that route for a logging branch, that is until I ran into the prices of a little mogul for a layout, $650 each. My word, how can someone afford to model Nn-3 with prices like that? That's kinda tough to swallow. I'd followed Tom Knapp and his work for years, but I'll have to stick with standard N scale I guess. Even Z scale locos are beyond reach for someone with no space for a layout.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I know what you mean, I looked into the same thing last year and was really taking by the prices.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

It's ironic, locos for small spaces and prices beyond what those with small spaces can afford. Probably there's low volume and a lot of handwork and time involved, leading to a high price.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

well, maybe so, but at those prices no one can afford their stuff, so sales will go nowhere fast. They sure lost my interest in a hurry.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

The whole scale is not a loss. One of these days/ months/ years I want to grab some z scale track and replacement trucks to make my on mining stuff. As technology advances, I'm sure prices will drop some, hopefully :laugh:


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Dream on!


----------

